# Hobby Boss Su-34 Fullback, fiull of missiles



## John P

*Hobby Boss Su-34 Fullback, full of missiles*

A ridiculously large model of a ridiculously large airplane with a ridiculously large missile load:




























Six A-A missiles and five A-G missiles. Raaaar!


----------



## John P

Is this enough missiles?










I've gotta take more pics, but I have to get the right background. I have light blue, medium blue, and dark blue backgrounds. The airplane is light blue, med... :freak:

I tried green and purple, but it looked awful. The above gray BG is actually lime green, desaturated in photoshop. I like it, but I'm not doing that to two dozen photos.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

If you are good in 'photoshop' layer in a sky background! :cheers2:

If not go outside. (You will need to light from underneath most likely.)


----------



## Xenodyssey

It looks great. What a beast!


----------



## Phillip1

John P,

Your build looks great! The paint job is outstanding and the photography is VERY good too.

Phillip1


----------



## John P

A whole messa more pictures!
Sukhoi Su-34 "Fullback"


----------



## funeralxempire

Jeez, I built one of these in 1/72 and thought it was massive (bigger than an Avro Arrow, the biggest plane I still had at the time).

Where do you keep big planes like this to keep them out of harm's way?


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Phillip1 said:


> John P,
> 
> Your build looks great! The paint job is outstanding and the photography is VERY good too.
> 
> Phillip1


I like the new back ground as well! :thumbsup:


Did you take a photo of your set up - lights, background, etc, by chance. Would love to see how you did your lighting. :nerd:


----------



## electric indigo

Awesome build, and fast, too. The kit isn't out for long, isn't it?

Any comments on the quality of the kit? I read that the nose has issues.


----------



## John P

funeralxempire said:


> Jeez, I built one of these in 1/72 and thought it was massive (bigger than an Avro Arrow, the biggest plane I still had at the time).
> 
> Where do you keep big planes like this to keep them out of harm's way?


On a shelf with the rest of them!  Note that the rest of them have nose probes and antenna broken off over the years, so i don't know how out of harm's way it actually is. :lol:



electric indigo said:


> Awesome build, and fast, too. The kit isn't out for long, isn't it?
> 
> Any comments on the quality of the kit? I read that the nose has issues.


I think I ordered it as soon as I saw it on Squadron's website. Too cool to pass up. The reason I built it right away was that the box was so friggin huge, I couldn't find any place to put it!!!

Shape issues with the nose, you mean? I don't know about that. Fit and engineering of the whole kit is excellent, though. 

Whatever weapons mix you choose, you'll have about a million weapons left over. The kit has every missile, tank and bomb the damn thing can carry. I was going to load up the inner pylons with MERs full of small bombs, but the plane took me 4 weeks to build, and I couldn't face another week of assembling 24 (or so) bombs. There's a point I just wanna finish and move on to the next model!


----------



## electric indigo

Thanks for the info. 

The Su-34 is my favorite modern aircraft, but I don't have space for the 1/48 kit. Maybe I'll go for the new 1/72, or finally build my old Italeri one...


----------



## Phillip1

John P,

I looked at the link to the extra photos and they are very nice. The background color is a good choice.

Phillip1


----------



## John P

Thanks!


----------



## Brutalos

Great job on the model dear sir, what colors did you use? They seem pretty far off the greenish look of the original paint schemes of the Fullbacks.. :nerd:


----------



## Faust

Nice!

I love the oddness of the Fullback, and that weapons load... that's got to be compensating for something, doesn't it? 

I do like how brutish the weapons load is, too; just one line of missiles all across the bottom of the plane, like an A-10. Nothing fancy, nothing hung on corners, or angled pylons, or CFTs. Nope. Warheads, more warheads and a couple extra for good measure.

Wonderful job, too!


----------



## John P

:lol: I probably should have loaded more air-to-ground and fewer AAMs, considering the plane's usual mission, but what the heck. And there's still enough weapons left over from the kit to outfit three more planes.
Thanks!


----------

